
One Year at My Standing Desk - tortilla
http://smarterware.org/9229/one-year-at-my-standing-desk
======
duuude
I don't get it. Why buy a table on which you ONLY can stand at, when you can
get one you can both stand and sit at? They're rather cheap as well:
<http://www.business.ikea.com/sv-se/products/s29806903/>

